# Phragmipedium Glen Decker x kovachii



## vandacee (Dec 25, 2019)

Phragmipedium Glen Decker x kovachii ( Glen Decker = Jason Fischer x kovachii )
Not registered, first bloom, comes from Asendorfer.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Dec 25, 2019)

Dark color and flat flowers, so it seems to be good quality! How tall is that spike, it looks so tall.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 25, 2019)

Yay besseae hybrids! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 25, 2019)

Nice color. 3/4 PK but doesn’t resemble PK enough. Would back crossing this on to PK lead to something that almost resembles PK?


----------



## vandacee (Dec 25, 2019)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Dark color and flat flowers, so it seems to be good quality! How tall is that spike, it looks so tall.



50 cm !


----------



## vandacee (Dec 25, 2019)

Linus_Cello said:


> Nice color. 3/4 PK but doesn’t resemble PK enough. Would back crossing this on to PK lead to something that almost resembles PK?


You can try... the miracle of cross-breeding.


----------



## abax (Dec 25, 2019)

The bloom is so large for such a young plant.
I love the color. Aren't Phrags wonderful!


----------



## monocotman (Dec 26, 2019)

Agreed. That is an excellent flower for a first bloom. It should improve no end by the third flowering,
David


----------



## southernbelle (Dec 26, 2019)

I love this one! The color grabs me.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 27, 2019)

Bet Glen will he happy to see such a beautiful child he fathered (besides his real life daughter Haley of course). 

Excellent shape and vivid colour!


----------



## blondie (Dec 28, 2019)

Really nice bloom shape and colour


----------



## vandacee (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## monocotman (Jan 11, 2020)

Really nice!
David


----------



## richgarrison (Jan 11, 2020)

vandacee said:


>


WOW. Where did you get that?


----------



## vandacee (Jan 11, 2020)

richgarrison said:


> WOW. Where did you get that?



I got it at auction on E-bay from a German grower 18 months ago as a very young plant: Asendorfer ( https://www.ebay.fr/usr/orchideengeier ).
https://www.asendorfer-orchideenzucht.com/de/
It's not registered


----------



## abax (Jan 11, 2020)

Splendid color and not at all reflexed. I wonder
if anyone in the U.S. has this one for sale.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 12, 2020)

Abax,
It’s probably been made in the U.S. but the problem with more complex phrag hybrids is the yield of plants from a cross. It can be quite low.
David


----------



## richgarrison (Jan 12, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Yay besseae hybrids! Thanks for sharing.


I think kovachii wins on this one, Eric .


----------



## vandacee (Jan 12, 2020)

monocotman said:


> Abax,
> It’s probably been made in the U.S. but the problem with more complex phrag hybrids is the yield of plants from a cross. It can be quite low.
> David



After information from the seller, this hybrid was indeed created by Hilmar Bauch of Asendorfer Orchideenzucht.
https://www.asendorfer-orchideenzucht.com/de/
It is certainly one of the first blooms of this hybrid.


----------



## abax (Jan 12, 2020)

Thank you for the information all.


----------



## richgarrison (Jan 13, 2020)

vandacee said:


> I got it at auction on E-bay from a German grower 18 months ago as a very young plant: Asendorfer ( https://www.ebay.fr/usr/orchideengeier ).
> https://www.asendorfer-orchideenzucht.com/de/
> It's not registered


hope he comes to redlands again this year... He was talking last year like he would not.. :-(


----------

